# MAC in Singapore



## ambidextrous (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going on an exchange semester to Singapore and was wondering if you have B2M there? If yes, only for lipsticks or other things too? For 6 empties, right?

Do the MAC stores/counters sell pigments? (I'm asking since there are no pigments in Taipeh).

Last question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm wondering which of the following make up brands are also available (I excluded those that I know are definitely there). Please copy the list and simply put an X next to the brand you know is available in Singapore

Thank you in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aquolina Perfumes
Bare Minerals
Bourjois
Cargo
Fresh
Giorgio Armani Cosmetics
Milani
NARS
NYX
Philosophy
Prada Cosmetics
Smashbox
Stila
Tarte
Too Faced
Tweezerman
Urban Decay


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 9, 2008)

B2M is available at Singapore too. But it is only exchangable for lipsticks. Pigments are available too.

Other brands - Stila, Bourjois


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! Then I'll bring my empties with me ^^


----------



## anjdes (Mar 10, 2008)

I know for a fact that Bourjois and NYX are available here in Singapore. Check for them at Watsons/Guardian. Also in case you're interested Wet'n'Wild is available as 'SilkyGirl'  (corny name, I know!) .


----------



## Doowop (Apr 28, 2008)

Aquolina Perfumes
Bare Minerals
Bourjois X
Cargo
Fresh
Giorgio Armani Cosmetics
Milani
NARS
NYX X
Philosophy
Prada Cosmetics
Smashbox
Stila X
Tarte
Too Faced
Tweezerman
Urban Decay X(but that's in airport, duty free)

that's all I know! and they do carry pigments.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 4, 2008)

b2m only for lipsticks (thats what they tell me)

Yes we have pigments,but certain collections come in quite late or slow


Aquolina Perfumes
Bare Minerals
BourjoisX
Cargo
Fresh
Giorgio Armani Cosmetics
Milani
NARS
NYX X
Philosophy
Prada Cosmetics
Smashbox
Stila X
Tarte
Too Faced
Tweezerman
Urban Decay


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder about that..why only lipsticks? Seems unfair..


----------



## maketodayhappen (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried to B2M at the NAC branch, Singapore?

  	I read that in USA, only stand-alone stores are able to B2M for e/s and blush, on top of lipsticks. For departmental stores' branches, only lipsticks too. Perhaps it's the case here too and we can B2M for other stuff at NAC?


----------



## ibonne (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonder why MAC does not have a Pro store in Singapore?


----------



## sureli (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi,

  I'm pretty sure you can do that at the ION Sephora MAC since they asked me if I wanted to sign up for it.
I'm not sure about the rest of the stores, though.


----------

